# how to avoid runny whipped cream during service



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

so, i'm just wondering if any of you have a trick for keeping freshly whipped cream from turning runny (whether in a piping bag or container) for those few hours during service...without using gelatin. it's becoming quite a hassle to empty the piping bag, rewhip the cream and refill the bag nearly every time a get a new order to avoid a runny mess on the plate...any suggestions?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Without using gelatin I would say keep the whipped cream very cold at all times and avoid handling the whipped cream in a piping bag. To accomplish that you could try using a cookie press type of piping device so that you are handling only the handle part of the device. If two hands are needed for stability make sure the hand in contact with the barrel of the device is gloved with a winter glove to stop heat transer. If such a device is not available then use gloved hands to handle the piping bag. Also use multiple piping bags of whipped cream so you roatate through them to keep them under refrigeration as much as possible.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What fat content are you working with? Whipping Cream is generally lower in fat and does not hold as long as Heavy Cream or even Heavy Whipping Cream. 
There are also commercial stabilizers you can get from Swiss Challet, AUI, Paris Gourmet, any number of purveyors.
How about making an opera cream of pastry cream and whipped cream? That would have longer holding power and add a custard richness to the whipped cream.
Also, don't over fill the bag, keep some whipped cream in a mixing bowl reserve in the refrigerator. Keep everything cold. 

Powder sugar also can help due to the starch content.


----------



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

i guess this is just one of those things i'll have to deal with...i do keep everything very cold - before and after whipping (i even keep a bucket of ice under my bowl in the fridge), i use 10X, and i only put about as much as i immediately need in the bag before piping. i could use a stabilizer, though i'd rather not...and the opera cream is a great idea, although i really just want freshly whipped, barely sweetened cream. i think i'll just have to keep all of your advice in mind, and keep my hands off as much as possible...thanks!!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I agree with M_brown. 
We use 2 kinds of heavy cream in our shop , 38% and 40% 40% seems to last longer whipped in a bag, then the 38 does.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Why don't you use an iSi?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That's what I was going to say. That's what baristas use in coffee shops. I have one and it's great. The only extra expense is the little CO2 chargers.


----------



## rivver (May 13, 2009)

I use to have this issue, and it would drive me insane. Then a chef freind of mine told me to use 40% fat heavy cream, not 38%. Whip to stiff peaks, then place in bag. I have it last for the whole service and into the next day.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup, at Smart & Final, I buy "Manufacturer's Cream" rather than "Heavy Whipping Cream". "Manufacturer's Cream has 4 grams saturated fat versus 3.5 grams for "Heavy Whipping Cream".


----------



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Why no gelatin?? It works fine for me, no one will know the difference.


----------



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you ever tried a product called versawhip?

I first heard of it on these forums and I am sort of curious what people think of it. I may consider using it myself


----------



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

it's really not that i have a problem using gelatin...i just have a lot of vegetarian friends (and a vegetarian manager), so i wouldn't feel right serving it to them without their knowledge. i'd love to have an iSi, and maybe will in the future, however we're a new restaurant (in a seasonal area), so business is still slow and i don't feel right asking for one just yet (althought they really aren't that expensive...). i'm gonna stick to making sure we're purchasing 40% fat heavy cream or manufacturer's cream, and maybe use a stabalizer for the time being...


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

The trick we used to use was to whip the cream before service, and put it into a chinois set in a larger container. bag and pipe in smaller amounts, refilling more often.


----------

